# PDC (Ladbrokes) World Darts



## Nicky1970 (Dec 27, 2011)

I love my darts and play twice a week, in different pub leagues. 
 I admit a shed a tear or 200, when Barney went out last week but Phil 'The Power' Taylor as well ...
Is anyone else following this or am I the lone arrow adorer on the forums?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> I love my darts and play twice a week, in different pub leagues.
> I admit a shed a tear or 200, when Barney went out last week but Phil 'The Power' Taylor as well ...
> Is anyone else following this or am I the lone arrow adorer on the forums?


I'm mostly following it - we don't have Sky Sports so I'm catching the results when they get posted on the internet.

Although I'm a bit of a power fan (I started watch darts about a year before he came into the BDO - so I've followed him for a while), I must admit he isn't what he was and it's nice to see some new faces doing well just for the freshness of the sport.

I'm looking forward to see how Rand does in today's matches


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Big shock last night with Phil going out to Dave Chisnall, who would have thought he'd be hammered 4-1

I love the darts and never miss the tv tournaments, with Phil out the way all the remaining players will fancy their chances, yesterdays game with Andy Hamilton and Vincent Van was a cracker and I predict him to beat Chissy and go on to the final.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2011)

toby said:


> Big shock last night with Phil going out to Dave Chisnall, who would have thought he'd be hammered 4-1...


I don't know, he has always been slow to warm up and get into a game.  So a fast starter always has a chance and Chizzy seems fairly quick (the few times I have watched him).

Saying that, there are a number of the other players who also seem to have problems with blowing hot and cold as well.

I'm expecting Rand, King, Whitlock and Anderson to go through today.  But maybe someone might get a surprise


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

HELL no Nicky we love our darts in this house, my main man Nicholson is still going strong woooo...I admit phil going out was a shock and 4-1 as well...very wide open now and they will deffo be a new name on the trophy...

not so str8 forward to go through today, neither king or van gerwen are playing that great so could be a close one, same with the beaton game he may shock whitlock,pipe will beat jenkins tonight I think for a litle shock


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I don't know, he has always been slow to warm up and get into a game.  So a fast starter always has a chance and Chizzy seems fairly quick (the few times I have watched him).
> 
> Saying that, there are a number of the other players who also seem to have problems with blowing hot and cold as well.
> 
> I'm expecting Rand, King, Whitlock and Anderson to go through today.  But maybe someone might get a surprise




Had Chisnall not missed that single 19 in the second set Taylor might have been thrashed a humiliating 4-0

Rand is a fantastic up & coming player and can see he'll turn pro next year, Whitlock with the highest average will be another who will fancy his chances with Taylor out the way, I like Gary Anderson and would like to see him as world champ also


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

toby said:


> Had Chisnall not missed that single 19 in the second set Taylor might have been thrashed a humiliating 4-0
> 
> Rand is a fantastic up & coming player and can see he'll turn pro next year, Whitlock with the highest average will be another who will fancy his chances with Taylor out the way, I like Gary Anderson and would like to see him as world champ also



I would like Anderson to lift the trophy for world champ but he must hit his doubles more.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> I would like Anderson to lift the trophy for world champ but he must hit his doubles more.



Agreed.  He's probably the most prolific 180 scorer ever in darts but can be hit & miss with the doubles, he's a great character in darts and would love to meet him some day.


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

toby said:


> Agreed.  He's probably the most prolific 180 scorer ever in darts but can be hit & miss with the doubles, he's a great character in darts and would love to meet him some day.



Yes he does seem a lovely guy,its nice to hear the legend that is Sid Waddel commentating on matches again not so many at the minute but still missed him while he was converlessing(sp?)


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yes he does seem a lovely guy,its nice to hear the legend that is Sid Waddel commentating on matches again not so many at the minute but still missed him while he was converlessing(sp?)





They'll never be another Sid that's for sure


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh dear, my first tip going out - it looks like another seed bites the dust.


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, my first tip going out - it looks like another seed bites the dust.



Mark whos out i cant get my link working yet?


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 28, 2011)

> Oh dear, my first tip going out - it looks like another seed bites the dust.



Mervyn King's out. 
Commentator on the Whitlock vs Beaton match said Rand has quit his lorry driver job as has the sponsorship to go pro.

Whitlock's another favourite of mine ... or is that the kiss of death?


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Mervyn King's out.
> Commentator on the Whitlock vs Beaton match said Rand has quit his lorry driver job as has the sponsorship to go pro.
> 
> Whitlock's another favourite of mine ... or is that the kiss of death?



ty for update

i have got a link working at last


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Simon is looking good for the win here

was getting abit tasty there but beaton lost his chance to make it 2 all in sets


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 28, 2011)

yay ... way to go The Wizard of Oz!


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> yay ... way to go The Wizard of Oz!



Ah good he won, got distracted by the dog 

This game could be close but il go with Rand


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> ty for update
> 
> i have got a link working at last


I've been using the PDC Live Scoreboard *here* for results.  For some reason it doesn't like Firefox on Linux but seems ok with Chrome.

It seems that I might be the kiss of death on my predictions though...


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I've been using the PDC Live Scoreboard *here* for results.  For some reason it doesn't like Firefox on Linux but seems ok with Chrome.
> 
> It seems that I might be the kiss of death on my predictions though...



hmm yeah seems so, i dnt like Scotts chances at the mo


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rand's out, beaten by Lloyd 4-1.

All this afternoons games have ended 4-1


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Well no shocks tonight if im honest.......

so much for Pipw beating Jenkins tut


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well no shocks tonight if im honest.......
> 
> so much for Pipw beating Jenkins tut





Jenkins is playing some good darts again and didn't fancy Pipe to beat him last night.

The Lewis v Jones match was predicable and not many could have beat Adrian on that form, should he continue playing quality darts like that he'll take the title for a second time.

The best match of the night was Anderson v Petersen, Gary's 134 finish getting treble 18 and two double tops was as good as Lloyd's 167 earlier, I can see Petersen coming back stronger and winning a big tv tournament over the next few years.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Well no shocks tonight if im honest.......



None at all. 
Lewis seems to have shaken off his gremlins. 
Can't see Anderson taking the title, not the way he is playing.

I predict the following to go through today: *Part, Wade, Huybrechts, Whitlock, Chisnall *and *LLoyd.*


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> None at all.
> Lewis seems to have shaken off his gremlins.
> Can't see Anderson taking the title, not the way he is playing.
> 
> I predict the following to go through today: *Part, Wade, Huybrechts, Whitlock, Chisnall *and *LLoyd.*



Agree with all accept Huybrechts,Nicholson will muller him, do you say that cause you dislike Paul?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Agree with all accept Huybrechts,Nicholson will muller him, do you say that cause you dislike Paul?


If Painter pulls out his form from the players championship I think he will get Part.  Part is very inconsistent for me - although any 3 time world champion has to be a risk.

Van Gerwen seems to be on form so far - so maybe he will cause Whitlock a headache.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> If Painter pulls out his form from the players championship I think he will get Part.  Part is very inconsistent for me - although any 3 time world champion has to be a risk.
> 
> Van Gerwen seems to be on form so far - so maybe he will cause Whitlock a headache.



You are cursed Mark hehe he has just beat Painter 4-2.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Agree with all accept Huybrechts,Nicholson will muller him, do you say that cause you dislike Paul?



Nothing against Paul, just think Huybrechts has the edge.



> Van Gerwen seems to be on form so far - so maybe he will cause Whitlock a headache.


very likely, but The Wizard will prevail.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Are we going with  Wade win over Farmer ?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> You are cursed Mark hehe he has just beat Painter 4-2.




Could have been a different tale but Kev made some silly mistakes





Steff said:


> Are we going with  Wade win over Farmer ?




Can't see Farmer beating wade, I'll predict 4-1 to Wade.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Can't see Farmer beating wade, I'll predict 4-1 to Wade.



Looking like a white wash atm.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Looking like a white wash atm.





In sets yes, Farmer should have checked-out that double 18 for set three.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

4-0 it is, easy game for Wade.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> 4-0 it is, easy game for Wade.



yay, now Nicholson's do hope he wins this 

i wonder how chissy will get on against the hammer later


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

> yay, now Nicholson's do hope he wins this



Looking very close between the two



> i wonder how chissy will get on against the hammer later



Still think Chissy to clinch the game.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Arggh dam shame he didnt get the 9 darter (kym)


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Shocking darts there Paul, double trouble there


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Arggh dam shame he didnt get the 9 darter (kym)



wonder if we'll see one this tournament.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

BIG pressure for the Asset here, im not holding out much hope like 

I missed the 170 finish typical lol


I JUDT DO NOT BELEIVE THAT! WHAT A bleeding plonker


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

fabulous 170 checkout from The Asset, shame the crowd won't get off his back.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> fabulous 170 checkout from The Asset, shame the crowd won't get off his back.



Well done Nicky 100% right so far today I bow down to you lol.
Only Van Gerwen left for me now that I like but dont hold out much hope


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well done Nicky 100% right so far today I bow down to you lol.
> Only Van Gerwen left for me now that I like but dont hold out much hope


they need to play some music,  bop bop bop... another seed bites the dust...


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

> they need to play some music, bop bop bop... another seed bites the dust...



lol.

Will we see a deciding set tonight?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Huybrechts deservedly hammered Nicholson producing some fantastic darts - not taking anything away from Paul's 170 finish.  Nicholson needs to let the darts do the talking instead of acting up to the tv cameras and the crowd.

Tonight there's some cracking darts, Whitlock will beat Van Gerwin, Hamilton will beat Chisnall and Anderson v Lloyd will go to the last set with Anderson winning.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Any results from tonight yet anyone?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Any results from tonight yet anyone?


It looked like Whitlock was going to sweep van gerwin away - but mighty mike is putting up a fight of it. 3 - 2 to whitlock currently

Update: 4-3 to Whitlock


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

He made us sweat but way to go Mr Whitlock


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Boo A really bad day for me today got no one left in the comp I like lol.Gotta get something right aint I, il go with Anderson to be in he final against Wade


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

Will the real dave Chisnall step forward ...

Come on Jaws.

Nothing against Anderson, just think he's destined to be a 'nearly man'


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Boo A really bad day for me today got no one left in the comp I like lol.Gotta get something right aint I, il go with Anderson to be in he final against Wade


If I was looking at the 3-dart averages, I'd wonder if Lewis or Jenkins might take Wade.  Although, with the accuracy of my predictions you are probably right enough.

If Anderson plays his 'B game, he won't get past Lloyd anyway.

Edit: I ought to support Lloyd as he is from my town.  Although, I'm not from this area so I have an excuse not to follow the locals


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Who has been on tonight so far guys? and did hammer or chis win


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Who has been on tonight so far guys? and did hammer or chis win


Chizzy was Hammered 4-0 

Although, Chizzy made him work for it as plenty of the sets seemed to go 2-2 in legs.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

The Hammer played fantastic and Chizzy never really got a look in, the curse of beating Taylor strikes once again

Anderson is one set up, hope he wins then all 3 of my predictions have come good tonight


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Chizzy was Hammered 4-0
> 
> Although, Chizzy made him work for it as plenty of the sets seemed to go 2-2 in legs.



Thanks Mark i cant get a link to work tonight so im well behind,wow Nicky you were looking so good


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anderson 2-0 now.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Anderson 2-0 now.



Cheers Toby ..


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Cheers Toby ..


Watching on the PDC live(ish) scoreboard it looks like Anderson is starting to throw a 180 in each leg.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Cheers Toby ..





Nee bother, Anderson is a man on a mission and completed the last set in just over 4 minutes.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

3-0 up, he's won the last 7 legs.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Nee bother, Anderson is a man on a mission and completed the last set in just over 4 minutes.


Eeek, yes he is.  Have they got his current 3 dart average up on the screen?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Eeek, yes he is.  Have they got his current 3 dart average up on the screen?



Last time it was up it was 100.something


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

99.57 i now have picture yayy


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

99.87 at the moment


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> 99.57 i now have picture yayy






They seem to be having a ball on stage laughing and joking


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally Lloyd gets a leg on the board.

Nicky bet you never imagined this thread would be 7 pages in eh


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Finally Lloyd gets a leg on the board.
> 
> Nicky bet you never imagined this thread would be 7 pages in eh




Pleased he's won a set, thought it was strange him going 3 double 1


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> 99.57 i now have picture yayy


I'd love to have a picture


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'd love to have a picture



Now now Mark what have i said those sort of pictures are for PM only


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'd love to have a picture




Taking it you don't have Sky, is there no other means of watching on the Internet?


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Taking it you don't have Sky, is there no other means of watching on the Internet?



go to first row sports, click on other along with all the other headers footbal,rugby etc and go down to darts..im currently watching link 2


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

wow hundred and one average from Anderson  well played 4-1 woo


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> go to first row sports, click on other along with all the other headers footbal,rugby etc and go down to darts..im currently watching link 2


Got a link for that Steff?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> go to first row sports, click on other along with all the other headers footbal,rugby etc and go down to darts..im currently watching link 2




Handy to know, only really have Sky sports for the darts and football.

Good win for Anderson - roll-on tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Got a link for that Steff?



yes hun here you go 

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeez Colin stripped off hehe well he threw the jug of water and his shirt to the crowd hehe


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

tomorrows games

 hamilton vs Hybrechs(win)
lewis(win) vs jenkins
wade(win) vs part
toughest one tomorrow to call is Whitlock/Anderson(win) but Anderson to win


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> yes hun here you go


Thanks, grabbed it.

Didn't like Linux all that much, but I did make it work (after the match was over of course).


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Thanks, grabbed it.
> 
> Didn't like Linux all that much, but I did make it work (after the match was over of course).



Yes bad timing but hay got it for tomorrows quarter finals though


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

toby said:


> Taking it you don't have Sky, is there no other means of watching on the Internet?


We have Sky - but not sports.  I can't really justify spending the ?20 per month it costs for perhaps darts and half a season of formula 1 (since the other half is free on BBC).

I can't stand football (and barely tolerate most sports involving balls of any sort), so definitely don't want it for that.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> We have Sky - but not sports.  I can't really justify spending the ?20 per month it costs for perhaps darts and half a season of formula 1 (since the other half is free on BBC).
> 
> I can't stand football (and barely tolerate most sports involving balls of any sort), so definitely don't want it for that.



Thats why we got rid, which was gutting as me and my lad miss our WWE,but it was just to much money to justify the odd Arsenal match and darts tourney when i can get them on that liink for free.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> tomorrows games
> 
> hamilton vs Hybrechs(win)
> lewis(win) vs jenkins
> ...


I'm going to go Hamilton, Jenkin, Part and Anderson for the quarters


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm going to go Hamilton, Jenkin, Part and Anderson for the quarters



You just wanted to be diffirent


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 30, 2011)

> tomorrows games
> 
> hamilton vs Hybrechs(win)
> lewis(win) vs jenkins
> ...



I predict the following to win: *Huybrechts, Lewis, Wade, Whitlock*


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> I predict the following to win: *Huybrechts, Lewis, Wade, Whitlock*






With the exception Hybrechts beating Hamilton I agree with the rest.  Whitlock and Anderson will go all the way with the two clear legs rule applying.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Hamiltons looking good for the first, 3 - 1 up currently


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi have i missed much ?

Mark did that link work ok


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi have i missed much ?
> 
> Mark did that link work ok


Hamilton just disposed of Huybrechts

The links a little finicky - but I don't think it helps that I'm running Linux.  It mostly works


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Hamilton just disposed of Huybrechts
> 
> The links a little finicky - but I don't think it helps that I'm running Linux.  It mostly works



Thank you Mark grr got that one wrong then.
Just tuning in to Wade Part now.
Oh dear its fine on Chrome but then again ive never used Linux so cant say much


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Thank you Mark grr got that one wrong then.
> Just tuning in to Wade Part now.
> Oh dear its fine on Chrome but then again ive never used Linux so cant say much


Part looks like his is going to make a fight of this 

Although the scoring and finishing of both of these two means I don't think either will ultimately win.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2011)

Parts 167 for the second set was amazing, one of my all time favourite dart players


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

Good game going on atm


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

Well this is turning into a great match, Wade is 1 set behind


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

What a match this is poor class

BOOOM what a match and a half x


Unlucky to Part but well done Wade


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Part almost made my prediction come true


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2011)

That match was a classic dart match that will be long remembered, it had everything and such a shame John didn't go on to win. 

Reminded me of my all time favourite match between Taylor v Painter in the 2004 world championship - hope we will see more like it tonight


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh dear, I do believe that Anderson has brought his "B" game


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2011)

Lewis started off like a bulldozer, but seems to have run out of diesel.  Currently 3-2 in that match.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2011)

Good evening of darts great last match


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 31, 2011)

Fab quarter finals can't wait for the semis tomorrow.

My prediction for the final:

*Lewis v Whitlock*​


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

Really hard to pick between Wade and Lewis match but il go with Lewis and Whitlock to beat Hammer


----------



## FM001 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Fab quarter finals can't wait for the semis tomorrow.
> 
> My prediction for the final:
> 
> *Lewis v Whitlock*​





Ditto - but would love to see The Hammer there


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh its not nice having to wait till 7.30 for tonights arrows lol


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2012)

Steff said:


> Oh its not nice having to wait till 7.30 for tonights arrows lol



It's stupid that they start the program at 7.30 and the players won't come on till 7.45,  both semi's have the potential to could go all way so it could be a late night.


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Well this is gonna be a longggg game xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you guys so entranced by this match or what , Hammer is doing so well its been one heck of a match and still going strong..gunna be a late one tonight thats for sure


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Woooo well I never  fab match and so so nice to see Hammer make the final..right off for a wee now hehe


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2012)

Steff, I am not watching, but have been following all the excitement in the thread!


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Steff, I am not watching, but have been following all the excitement in the thread!



Alan it has been one of the best comps for along while,usually im hit and miss with comps but this one is one the longest but one of the best to x


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done to The Hammer but gutted for Whitlock as he's a favourite of mine.

Watching the Wade v Lewis match getting into it now the tantrums are over.



> Alan it has been one of the best comps for along while,usually im hit and miss with comps but this one is one the longest but one of the best to



With the BDO World Championship about to kick off at Lakeside and The Premier League Darts starting in February, they'll be plenty of opportunity to discuss the game.


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Well done to The Hammer but gutted for Whitlock as he's a favourite of mine.
> 
> Watching the Wade v Lewis match getting into it now the tantrums are over.
> 
> ...




Well well well what a night of darts I went to bed with Wade on 5-1 thinking he was safe but OH comes to bed at the end and tells me he got beat wow wish i had stayed up, that game has more drama then eastenders. xx


----------



## FM001 (Jan 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well well well what a night of darts I went to bed with Wade on 5-1 thinking he was safe but OH comes to bed at the end and tells me he got beat wow wish i had stayed up, that game has more drama then eastenders. xx





went to bed   Steff you missed a cracking end to the game, didn't think it was possible to come back from 5-1 down against a player of Wade's class, in fairness James form began to drop towards the end and he was missing some easy doubles.

The 161 checkout by Lewis to win the match was utter brilliance, not a big fan of Wade but did feel sorry for him last night after getting beat with such a lead.

Tonight's final could play in Hamilton's favour, Lewis will be exhausted and probably didn't get much sleep, often a  match like that can drain you physically & emotionally so it could be a close call tonight


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2012)

toby said:


> went to bed   Steff you missed a cracking end to the game,


I know Im gutted especially by the sounds of the way Lewis ended the match. I hope tonights final is not all one way I like a good tussle instead of a white wash


----------



## Mark T (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm probably going to miss following the final since it doesn't start till (relatively) late and I've got work nice and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately I'm probably going to miss following the final since it doesn't start till (relatively) late and I've got work nice and early tomorrow morning.



Have you got the internet on your phone? or an apple iphone if so theres  a  PDC app to keep an eye on things


----------



## Mark T (Jan 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have you got the internet on your phone? or an apple iphone if so theres  a  PDC app to keep an eye on things


Unfortunately, it seems they don't make that app for android.

But it doesn't matter - seeing as well all got about 2 hours sleep last night due to tummy bugs I suspect I'll be in bed trying to get some sleep before the match gets into it's swing.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately, it seems they don't make that app for android.
> 
> But it doesn't matter - seeing as well all got about 2 hours sleep last night due to tummy bugs I suspect I'll be in bed trying to get some sleep before the match gets into it's swing.




That's a shame, it has the potential to be one of the best finals for years


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 2, 2012)

> Well well well what a night of darts I went to bed with Wade on 5-1 thinking he was safe but OH comes to bed at the end and tells me he got beat wow wish i had stayed up, that game has more drama then eastenders. xx



oh noooo ...
That game was an epic. I'm not a huge fan of Lewis as a person but as a player ... hats off to possibly the best comeback ever.



> Tonight's final could play in Hamilton's favour, Lewis will be exhausted and probably didn't get much sleep, often a match like that can drain you physically & emotionally so it could be a close call tonight



I think Lewis will retain his title. 

I shall be watching it via work computer on Sky Go.


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2012)

Good game so far even stevens


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2012)

Well Lewis was a deserved winner in the end
Alot of the guys are struggling to get to London for the PDC awards later tonight cause of all the disruption the weather is causing


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well Lewis was a deserved winner in the end
> Alot of the guys are struggling to get to London for the PDC awards later tonight cause of all the disruption the weather is causing




I can well imagine they will be having difficulties. 

Lewis did deserve to win but in fairness both players didn't play well compared to the semi finals the night before, when Hamilton beat Whitlock he just said he was happy to be in the final and nothing else - still pleased for Lewis and I'm sure this won't be his last world championship crown.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lewis won, he played by far the best on the day.



> Lewis did deserve to win but in fairness both players didn't play well compared to the semi finals the night before



I suppose it would have been a bit much to expect Hamilton and Lewis to replicate the way they were playing in the semis.

Who would your four wildcardsbe for the PDC Premiership draw?


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2012)

There already in Barny, Painter ,Whitlock hamiliton are the wildcards

But if it was my choice it would be Nicholson,Newton,Webster,and Whitlock would be there to even though he was chosen aleady


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 3, 2012)

> There already in Barny, Painter ,Whitlock hamiliton are the wildcards
> 
> But if it was my choice it would be Nicholson,Newton,Webster,and Whitlock would be there to even though he was chosen aleady



OOPS only just read the PDC website.

Barny and Whitlock are favourites of mine so I would have been disappointed if they hadn't been included. Would have preferred Nicholson in place of Painter as Paul is more of a showman. I guess I can't complain about Hamiltons inclusion either.

PS if you hear of a darts fan being physically dragged off Whitlock or Barney on 8 March at the Brighton Centre it'll be me as Father Christmas got me tickets!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> OOPS only just read the PDC website.
> 
> Barny and Whitlock are favourites of mine so I would have been disappointed if they hadn't been included. Would have preferred Nicholson in place of Painter as Paul is more of a showman. I guess I can't complain about Hamiltons inclusion either.
> 
> PS if you hear of a darts fan being physically dragged off Whitlock or Barney on 8 March at the Brighton Centre it'll be me as Father Christmas got me tickets!



Father Christmas dam you I asked for darts tickets and got amazon vouchers haha.Have a lovely time Nicky you lucky devil...... Well jell steff


----------

